# Yet another newbie...



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi everyone

I have been reading for a while and thought that it was about time I took the plunge and joined you all    

Not much to report as yet as hubby and I have only been ttc for about two months but I have quite severe PCOS so I expect it is going to be very difficult.  Have just started on the vits and about to try agnus castus for a while before trying the hard stuff!

Anyhow, just thought I'd pop in and say hi as you all seem like a really nice bunch of people  

Fluffs


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi fluffs

welcome to ff
please come join us on the thread called inbetweenies - chitter chatters,
i too have quite bad pcos so feel free to send me a message if you want to know anything

take care
suzie aka olive


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

welcome!

you will find loads of support here - whereever you are in  your journey!

Helena
X


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Fluffs

welcome to ff as olive has sayed join us girls on chitter chatters they are all great wishing you all the best hope to chat soon 

love always lilly xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

hi fluffs,

Would just like to welcome you to ff. Wishing you lots and lots of luck,

L xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Fluffs,

Welcome to FF!  Glad you took the plunge and decided to join us.

Wishing you luck with your journey.

Laine x


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome girls!  It's great to have someone willing to listen.  DH is good but he's a bloke so doesn't quite have the full attention span required sometimes!  

I think I am going to make another Dr's appointment so that I can get the ball rolling for further tests etc and have just got myself a low GI diet book (first serious diet ever!) so I can attempt some weight loss.  I have a long way to go but get the feeling my doctor won't take me too seriously unless I appear to be making the effort.  Ho hum.  (I might also get the hang of this board and post in the right place sometime!)

Anyhow thanks for listening to me waffling on in my own little world...

Fluffs x


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hiya Fluffs
Welcome to FF.
I really hope that the agnus catus and vits do the trick for you, there is a section for ladies pcos further down the main page which you might find useful.
Chick


----------



## Lipgloss (Jul 20, 2004)

Hiya Fluffs,

Welcome to FF, its a great place!

The PCOS board has loads of useful info - I too have PCOS and have found it really helpful.

Hope to see you on the Chitter Chatters board,

Kate x


----------

